# LP or NG



## RajunCajun (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

I'll be getting a new gas grill (hopefully soon). I have a natural gas spigot on the patio making NG a possibility.

Does anyone have opinions on pros/cons for NG vs. liquid propane?

There are the obvious ones for NG:
PROS
- no filling tanks

CONS
- limited mobility of grill (how long can the gas hose be?)
- usually more costly (some grills need a conversion kit from LP to NG).

Also, I heard NG burns at a lower temp. Is this true? If so, does that mean I'll need a higher BTU grill to accomodate for the difference?

Any info is appreciated!

Paul


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 8, 2006)

I use natural gas with my Ducane grill, and I also used it with my old BBQ Galore grill (forget the brand -- house brand). 

I like not having to worry about having enough gas. 

I never move the grill, which is about the size of a Volkswagen.

I never cook above a medium setting, and I turn it way down for chicken. Medium is fine for steaks, and grilled fish does fine on about medium low. 

I do use the high setting to heat the grill, and to clean the grates, and believe me, it gets far too hot to cook anything.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 8, 2006)

NG burns hotter than LP, and it will be cheaper as you won't be driving to the hardware or gas station for refills.  My new house comes with gas pipe for grill...but I use charcoal...oh well.  I would go with NG.


----------



## Bubbagump (Sep 8, 2006)

If someone has the opportunity to go with NG it makes no sense to me why anyone would go with LP. The convenience factor alone is out weighs any cons; and I can't think of any cons of going with NG. 

I switched to NG 8 years ago and love it.

Bubbagump


----------



## romanticf16 (Dec 18, 2006)

The "conversion" consists of changing the small orfice in the regulator from one sized for propane to one sized for natural gas-it will be slightly larger, about 1/64inch or so. The orfice should cost less than $5.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2006)

I have owned both....I totally agree with what everyone has said. 

Nuff said...buy yourself a NG grill......


----------

